# general nickname?



## americantory (13 Nov 2016)

Hi folks, I am a supporter of the Forces, though never a member. I have been a historical soldier however, and have been involved in reenacting groups for about 15 years. This is my first post.

Anyhow, is there a general nickname that's used for a member of the Canadian Forces, similar to how a British soldier has been called a "Tommy"? I found a page that listed nicknames for some of the regiments, but I don't want to be that specific. I want something general, like Tommy. I thank you in advance for your help.

Calvin.


----------



## americantory (13 Nov 2016)

Doing more research, it seems "cornflake" might apply? "a tri-service cap badge affixed to a new CF member's beret in his or her early recruit stages, prior to wearing the badge of a given branch or regiment, or regimental headdress. It displays the crossed swords (Land), bird (Air), and anchor (Sea). Its shape and colour resembles a piece of corn flakes cereal, hence its name."

Does this seems legit?

Calvin.



			
				americantory said:
			
		

> Hi folks, I am a supporter of the Forces, though never a member. I have been a historical soldier however, and have been involved in reenacting groups for about 15 years. This is my first post.
> 
> Anyhow, is there a general nickname that's used for a member of the Canadian Forces, similar to how a British soldier has been called a "Tommy"? I found a page that listed nicknames for some of the regiments, but I don't want to be that specific. I want something general, like Tommy. I thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Calvin.


----------



## medicineman (13 Nov 2016)

Bloggins

MM


----------



## americantory (13 Nov 2016)

Thanks. I saw that name associated with some controversy regarding gays in the Forces in the recent past. That said, it does seem to generally mean a Canadian soldier.



			
				medicineman said:
			
		

> Bloggins
> 
> MM


----------



## TCM621 (13 Nov 2016)

americantory said:
			
		

> Thanks. I saw that name associated with some controversy regarding gays in the Forces in the recent past. That said, it does seem to generally mean a Canadian soldier.


Bloggins, is the name used in any situation where you don't want to use a real name. For example, 'let's say Cpl Bloggins is drunk on duty.  What do you do?'  or on an example piece of paper work like  release memo for Sgt.  Bloggins. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## medicineman (13 Nov 2016)

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> Bloggins, is the name used in any situation where you don't want to use a real name. For example, 'let's say Cpl Bloggins is drunk on duty.  What do you do?'  or on an example piece of paper work like  release memo for Sgt.  Bloggins.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk



What he said.

MM


----------



## hugh19 (13 Nov 2016)

Army types in WW2 were called Herbies. After the Herbie cartoon.


----------



## George Wallace (13 Nov 2016)

sledge said:
			
		

> Army types in WW2 were called Herbies. After the Herbie cartoon.



And:

Pongos;
Brown Jobs;
Two Cylinder Jobs; and
Bush Bunnies.

In modern times, "Herbies" refer to members of the Artillery; just as "Zipperheads" refer to Armour crewmen by most, most particularly to the members of the Lord Strathconna Horse (RC).  Much the same way as "Grunts" refer almost universally to Infantry......The British call them "Squaddies". 

There are many terms applied to various members of the forces.  Some we can not print here.   [


----------



## Kat Stevens (13 Nov 2016)

Canon fodder?  Political puppets? Redheaded stepchildren? Inconvenient expense?


----------



## Michael OLeary (13 Nov 2016)

americantory said:
			
		

> Hi folks, I am a supporter of the Forces, though never a member. I have been a historical soldier however, and have been involved in reenacting groups for about 15 years. This is my first post.
> 
> Anyhow, is there a general nickname that's used for a member of the Canadian Forces, similar to how a British soldier has been called a "Tommy"? I found a page that listed nicknames for some of the regiments, but I don't want to be that specific. I want something general, like Tommy. I thank you in advance for your help.
> 
> Calvin.



There isn't a generic one-size-fits-all term for the Canadian soldier that you might equate to the use of "Tommy" for the British soldier.

During the First World War, the popular use of "Tommy" in news articles and other references could also be applied to Canadians (keep in mind this would be in English publications with that linguistic viewpoint and an overwhelmingly British cultural background).

During the Second World War, you can find "Johnny Canuck" used occasionally, but not generally used in the military or widely applied.

The type of term you're looking for doesn't exist and trying to force one to fit, like "cornflake," probably won't go over well.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Nov 2016)

We seem to have a growing number who are "special snowflakes"


----------



## PPCLI Guy (14 Nov 2016)

I thought this was about nicknames for Generals, like "Bald Fonzie" or "Ned Flanders" or "Doogie Howitzer".

Never mind....


----------



## George Wallace (14 Nov 2016)

[

Well then!  We would have to include 'Stache'

 >


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Nov 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> [
> 
> Well then!  We would have to include 'Stache'
> 
> >


Beat me to it!


----------



## hugh19 (14 Nov 2016)

Mind you sailors have been known as hairy bags for decades now.


----------



## Pusser (16 Nov 2016)

"Bloggins" and "Tommy" seem to have their origins in British service publications. 

"Bloggins" was used as a name on sample forms illustrated in Royal Navy publications.  Initially, the RCN simply adopted RN publications, but as they were re-written or re-branded for Canadian use, the name Bloggins was brought across.

The British Army's "sample soldier" was "Thomas Atkins."  The term was also made popular by Kipling in his poem, called, "Tommy:"

_I went into a public-'ouse to get a pint o' beer,
The publican 'e up an' sez, "We serve no red-coats here."
The girls be'ind the bar they laughed an' giggled fit to die,
I outs into the street again an' to myself sez I:
O it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, go away";
But it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play,
The band begins to play, my boys, the band begins to play,
O it's "Thank you, Mister Atkins", when the band begins to play.

I went into a theatre as sober as could be,
They gave a drunk civilian room, but 'adn't none for me;
They sent me to the gallery or round the music-'alls,
But when it comes to fightin', Lord! they'll shove me in the stalls!
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, wait outside";
But it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide,
The troopship's on the tide, my boys, the troopship's on the tide,
O it's "Special train for Atkins" when the trooper's on the tide.

Yes, makin' mock o' uniforms that guard you while you sleep
Is cheaper than them uniforms, an' they're starvation cheap;
An' hustlin' drunken soldiers when they're goin' large a bit
Is five times better business than paradin' in full kit.
Then it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, 'ow's yer soul?"
But it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll,
The drums begin to roll, my boys, the drums begin to roll,
O it's "Thin red line of 'eroes" when the drums begin to roll.

We aren't no thin red 'eroes, nor we aren't no blackguards too,
But single men in barricks, most remarkable like you;
An' if sometimes our conduck isn't all your fancy paints,
Why, single men in barricks don't grow into plaster saints;
While it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Tommy, fall be'ind",
But it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind,
There's trouble in the wind, my boys, there's trouble in the wind,
O it's "Please to walk in front, sir", when there's trouble in the wind.

You talk o' better food for us, an' schools, an' fires, an' all:
We'll wait for extry rations if you treat us rational.
Don't mess about the cook-room slops, but prove it to our face
The Widow's Uniform is not the soldier-man's disgrace
For it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' "Chuck him out, the brute!"
But it's "Saviour of 'is country" when the guns begin to shoot;
An' it's Tommy this, an' Tommy that, an' anything you please;
An' Tommy ain't a bloomin' fool -- you bet that Tommy sees!
_


----------

